# They're still out there...



## Mercian (Nov 16, 2017)

Hi All,

for those that missed the G519 Huffman sold on CABE yesterday, here's a link....

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/sold-wwii-veteran.121083/

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## jkent (Nov 16, 2017)

Someone got a really good deal on that bike. Wish I had seen it and had been the lucky new owner.
JKent


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 18, 2019)

Almost done


----------



## blackcat (Feb 18, 2019)

Hello Chris;
I was wonderring who bought it?
And all my congratulations, you did a great job!
Serge


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 19, 2019)

Thanks Serge,
Since I took the photo, I recovered the saddle. It was my first time recovering one of these saddles. I did an ok job, I think good enough for a field hospital. I found an original tool bag, I already had the lock, and I am working on the pump. More photos soon. I am looking for a replacement crank. The original one that is on it is use-able, but has the right pedal axle brazed into it. 
Chris


----------



## blackcat (Feb 19, 2019)

Hello Chris;
Good news!
You were very lucky that day.
Howard GORDON had just put the annoucement for a quarter of an hour that i saw it at work but i had to take care of a client who had just arrived and i could not answer the ad in time , 500 USD i cursed this CLIENT that day!
Serge


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 20, 2019)

Your story reminds me of a time at Eroica California a couple of years ago. I had just met a new French friend named Valentin. We were riding down a gravely dirt road and I crashed into a rut. While I was still on the ground, lying in the rut, I asked him how to say f**k in French. He told me to say m**rd. 

I did get lucky with this one, it looked so bad in the for sale picture and I am so happy in how it is coming back to life. While I was removing the paint, I discovered that it was GI Joe's bike.


----------



## blackcat (Feb 20, 2019)

Hello;
Yes Chris, I understand you, that in seeing the old photos and the one of now, i am verypleasantly surprised by the work you did, as you say at home: he arrived in a very very good house!
Serge


----------

